# Thirty Two Stepchild Colab boots?



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey im looking for the stepchild boots by thirty two in a size 7 cant find them anywhereee if you have a pair ill buy them! or thirty two lashed in teal or any other colors ha let me know!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Why are you stuck on 32 for your next pair of boots?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Edwin S. Darden said:


> Why are you stuck on 32 for your next pair of boots?


word. i hated mine.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe cause they are a good fit for wide feet. I love mine. If you hated them you probably should never have bought them in the first place.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

ok fanboy.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL. If having a wide foot makes me a fanboy of wide boots then yeah I guess I am. You probably have a skinny ass foot and wonder why you hated them and feel the need to dis the brand for the rest of your life, good luck with that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

32 boots have gotten their fit better by finally putting some footbeds in them because for the longest time they were sold with none? They do a great job in marketing the features they do have?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

All boots should come with no footbeds as 99% of people throw them away and replace them with something half decent and the other 1% probably should aswell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

I would half to disagree! Why should I pay all this money for a boot when it has less support then my shoe? Then go and spend another $50-$100 for a foot bed I think they should just make a product that is ready to use! That just seem like a cop-out for making a bad product? What are other product would you except a almost finished design?


----------

